# Briggs Engine_ need part # for oil seal



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I called 2 places to find the crank side Oil seal on a Briggs engine and they tell me the engine number does not exist.

Here is what I have...

McLane 1980 Edger

2 HP 4cycle Briggs and Stratton 109CC

The number off the Engine Shroud is...

Model Type Code
60102 0391 01 80072403 (This is the right number it is clearly stamped on the engine shroud, also I'm 99% sure it is the original shroud.)

I need the crank side oil seal, so I am looking for the part number.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

code on your engine agrees with your statement 1980 mclane. engine built on July24, 1980. Not sure of your part number though. sorry


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Bob DiGiacomo;
The people you have called probably don't realize briggs has changed the search on some of their software and the model number must be 6 digits, so call them again and tell them it is a 060102 and they should be able to find it. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Here You Go:

Briggs and Stratton 299819S (replaces 299819)
Seal, Oil (Plain Bearing Covers)


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I got the seal and fixed the oil leak. I have one new problem...

The edger will only start on low idle (hot or cold). What causes this condition?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Maybe the carburetor is adjusted a little lean.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I will try to clean + adjust the carb. I will let you know how I make out. thanks. Bob


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Now, I have white smoke when this engine starts for about 20 seconds, What causes this condition?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Here we go again (in referenced to the color of somke :freak

That's a little oil burning, could be from worn valve guides, of wear in the cylinder and or rings. It's nothing to really worry about.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I ain't saying nuthin. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## chirupdir (Oct 22, 2009)

How great your info is!But Can you give some more sample questions and answers.I really want to get more info about this topicIt really useful for me. Thanks.


----------



## chirupdir (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello everybody!
I am a new member in this forum.I love it so much .
I aslo want to ask you one question.Please tell me your idea.It is so important to me :
How cam I make friend with a pretty girl ?
Thank a lot!


----------



## chirupdir (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello everybody!
I am a new member in this forum.I love it so much .
I aslo want to ask you one question.Please tell me your idea.It is so important to me :
How cam I make friend with a pretty girl ?
Thank a lot!
___________________
Faire simulation pret personnel en ligne |  Faire calcul taux pret personnel en ligne |  Demander un financement simulation credit personnel


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

chirupdir;
Since this is an engine repair forum and not one of lost love I would have to relate it to what would be appropriate for the forum. Since you are starting from scratch, I would say, you must have enough money for the project, then you need to check the project closely, does it have any obvious flaws that would prevent or make it not be a worthwhile investment, then there are the not so obvious concerns, parts, is the crankshaft going to fit, are the seals tight, etc. Some times a seal might look good but blow the first time it gets hot. These are some things to look for in and engine. However, you could just go say hi to her. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

geogrubb said:


> chirupdir;
> Since this is an engine repair forum and not one of lost love I would have to relate it to what would be appropriate for the forum. Since you are starting from scratch, I would say, you must have enough money for the project, then you need to check the project closely, does it have any obvious flaws that would prevent or make it not be a worthwhile investment, then there are the not so obvious concerns, parts, is the crankshaft going to fit, are the seals tight, etc. Some times a seal might look good but blow the first time it gets hot. These are some things to look for in and engine. However, you could just go say hi to her. Have a good one. Geo


Yeah those seals are tricky. Get them in the wrong spot and you have a heck of a mess goin on. Don't get em in far enough and someones gonna be disappointed by their performance. Probably won't last that long either. Don't use one at all and stuffs gonna spill out everywhere.


----------

